# Confederate soldier



## Tony Pisano (Feb 5, 2018)

This is my rendition of the confederate soldier from Tom Wolfe's book "Carving Out The Civil War" I did this one a while ago. Maybe I'll get around to doing more of the characters on of these days.

Reactions: Like 11 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2018)

That is Awesome!!! Tony


----------



## CWS (Feb 5, 2018)

Very Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 5, 2018)

That's cool! how tall is it?


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 5, 2018)

oh so awesome. I have not seen the book so I do not know what that on looks like but, I am very impressed with your version. hope to someday give this a try. thanks for sharing your talents and inspiring me to expand a little.
Dave


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 5, 2018)

That is Awesome!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2018)

Wow. Nicely done! The proportions are spot on and the posture makes it more believable. Nice job!


----------



## bamafatboy (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice carving, great job.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2018)

Too cool!


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 5, 2018)

You made me go buy that book!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> You made me go buy that book!



HA! I'm planning on it too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 5, 2018)

Really love the detail. You spent some serious time on proportions! Fantastic! Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Way cool Tony! Love your avatar too!!


----------



## Tony Pisano (Feb 8, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> That's cool! how tall is it?


It's just under 9 inches tall


----------



## Tony Pisano (Feb 8, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Way cool Tony! Love your avatar too!!


Thanks, I have a few hives in my backyard. I took that shot with 35mm film and a macro lens on myPentax camera.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Cheap Digital SLR pollinating almond blossom in the San Joaquin Valley, in Central California. 



 



 



 
Sunflower Blossoms in ND...



 



 



 

Thistle... 



 

Gum Weed...



 

We run up to about 1800 hives on the southern end of the operation, and about that many again on the northern end of the operation too. North Dakota over the summer is about 6000 hives of owned and leased bees on the clover.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Found another one!


Working Water Lillies...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony Pisano (Feb 9, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Cheap Digital SLR pollinating almond blossom in the San Joaquin Valley, in Central California.
> 
> View attachment 141517
> 
> ...


Great photos. I currently have just 4 hives. Have had as many as 12. I do sell some honey and make beeswax candles. If you know of sources for reasonably priced wax, let me know.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 9, 2018)

Tony Pisano said:


> Great photos. I currently have just 4 hives. Have had as many as 12. I do sell some honey and make beeswax candles. If you know of sources for reasonably priced wax, let me know.


aaaaaannnnnndddd ggggggoooooooo @rocky1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Shipping is the killer there in large quantities! Quick Google search says you have a Massachusetts Beekeeper's Association and a Northern Berkshire Beekeepers Association, have you put the word out you're looking? You might have someone nearby sitting on a few extra pounds. I do sell to the guys here at a price well below most internet prices.


----------



## Tony Pisano (Feb 13, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Shipping is the killer there in large quantities! Quick Google search says you have a Massachusetts Beekeeper's Association and a Northern Berkshire Beekeepers Association, have you put the word out you're looking? You might have someone nearby sitting on a few extra pounds. I do sell to the guys here at a price well below most internet prices.


I belong to N Berkshire as well as Bennington Vt Beekeepers, but most have 1 or 2 hives, so there isn't much available. I have gotten some from a guy on beesource before, but his prices are kind of high. Willing to buy 1 or 2 nundred pounds.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 14, 2018)

Tried the Massachusetts Department of Agriculture website and... https://massnrc.org/farmlocator/map.aspx?Product=Honey 

They brag about the prolific beekeeping industry they have there, so I'm going to assume the folks they have listed on the website are commercial beekeepers. Most of the listings on the website have contact info, and maybe you can find something nearby. Just had a guy stop in and buy 200 lbs. week before last, or I'd ship you some, but it's late in the season, so we're running a low on anything that would be candle grade.


----------



## Tony Pisano (Feb 15, 2018)

Keep me in mind for the up coming season. I use several hundred pounds a year. I know most of the MA people. The bigger ones already have big time buyers lined up. Just checked hives yesterday. Lost one nuc I was trying to overwinter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 16, 2018)

Will do!


----------

